# No OTA Signal



## jcm.oo

Just received the 942 this past Saturday. I was really looking forward to watching our local channels in high def. I connected my indoor antenna to the antenna/cable input on the back of the receiver, and scanned for both digital and analog channels. All it found was analog channels, no digital. I tried everything, no luck. So I contacted the broadcaster, they told me signal strength should not be a problem, which I didn't think it would be because I can pick up the analog channel fine. So I gave up on the digital stuff and connected cable TV to the input and got the first 9 or 10 channels OK but anything higher than that wouldn't come in, but it works fine when plugged directly into the TV. I tried the different options in the HDTV menu, still no luck. It seems like this digital/analog tuner is messed up, but I have another 942 and its doing exactly the same thing. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## zephyr

First step is to go to www.antennaweb.org and enter your address. That site will tell you what OTA channels are available, distance and direction to transmitters and digital broadcast channels. Digital/HD is broadcast at different frequency than analog (in other words, channel 3.1 might be broadcast on 43 or whatever, depending on how frequencies were assigned.).

Next step is to make sure your antenna can do the job of picking up those channels. Pay attention to whether digital channels are UHV, VHF or both. Indoor antennas may or may not work, particularly with lower VHF channels.

Finally, the 942 does not have a cable tuner, either analog or digital, so there is no point in connecting it to cable.

The 942 will pick up all reasonably available digital channels with a decent antenna.

Good luck!


----------



## jcm.oo

The channels are all UHF, my antenna is UHF. I know the digital channel numbers, 16.1. And in the documentation for the 942 it states that it has an analog cable turner. The antennaweb website has the channels that I am trying to pick up listed. And the broadcaster said themselves that I should be able to receive a signal. I am a little confused on one thing, the channel is 16.1, however, I can not enter channel 16.1 in the local menu, just 16.


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> The channels are all UHF, my antenna is UHF. I know the digital channel numbers, 16.1. And in the documentation for the 942 it states that it has an analog cable turner. The antennaweb website has the channels that I am trying to pick up listed. And the broadcaster said themselves that I should be able to receive a signal. I am a little confused on one thing, the channel is 16.1, however, I can not enter channel 16.1 in the local menu, just 16.


Channel 16.1 is not UHF channel 16. It is probably a higher channel. It gets mapped to 16.1 to coincide with the analog station #. You need to find out what the actual UHF channels are.


----------



## jcm.oo

According to the broadcaster website, the digital channel is 16.1, I should also be able to pick up other digital stations, 12.1, 12.2, 16.1, 21.2, 28.1, 28.2, 28.3, 28.4, 28.5, 47.1. I am receiving no signal whatsoever on any channel or either receiver. I haved tried different antennas no luck.


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> According to the broadcaster website, the digital channel is 16.1, I should also be able to pick up other digital stations, 12.1, 12.2, 16.1, 21.2, 28.1, 28.2, 28.3, 28.4, 28.5, 47.1. I am receiving no signal whatsoever on any channel or either receiver. I haved tried different antennas no luck.


Digital channel 16.1 is not UHF channel 16. For example, here in Philadelphia, Fox is regularly broadcast on channel 29 (analog). The digital channel is considered 29.1. The actual UHF channel for the digital broadcast is 42.


----------



## zephyr

LtMunst said:


> Channel 16.1 is not UHF channel 16. It is probably a higher channel. It gets mapped to 16.1 to coincide with the analog station #. You need to find out what the actual UHF channels are.


I'll try one more time:

The frequency that the receiver gets for a given channel is a whole number. It does not have a xx.1 suffix.

Frequencies are assigned to digital xx.1, 2 3 etc. channels. The chart in antennaweb.org will list the digital station call letters, xx.1 channel and frequency. As LtMunst states, the receiver maps the frequencies to the assigned channels, so you as a consumer never see the actual frequencies, unless you try to enter them manually. If you enter them manually, you would enter the actual frequency.

If the antennas you have tried are all indoor and you are in or surrounded by large buildings, they may not receive the channels. Antennas are also sensitive to how they are aimed.

Generally the 942 is pretty sensitve and can pick up weak stations. It does have a problem with poor quality signals, such as are caused by multipath interference (lots of buildings) or electrical interference.


----------



## jcm.oo

Well, I have done a scan of both anaglog and digital and just digital and i just can get any digital channels. I have also practally gone though all of the channels and tried to get something but just no signal on anything. Sometimes it adds analog channels on stuff that isn't even there. I understand now about the UHF channel for the digital broadcast, is that the channel number you would add in the the receiver under the local channels, digital menu?


----------



## jcm.oo

There is not alot of buildings in the area, expecially tall buildings, the tallest building with in 20 miles is only 3 stories.


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> Well, I have done a scan of both anaglog and digital and just digital and i just can get any digital channels. I have also practally gone though all of the channels and tried to get something but just no signal on anything. Sometimes it adds analog channels on stuff that isn't even there. I understand now about the UHF channel for the digital broadcast, is that the channel number you would add in the the receiver under the local channels, digital menu?


Yes, you would want to put the actual UHF channel for 16.1 into the digital add menu and search off of that. If the signal is found, the 942 will map it into the guide as 16.1 regardless of what the true UHF channel is.


----------



## zephyr

jcm.oo said:


> I understand now about the UHF channel for the digital broadcast, is that the channel number you would add in the the receiver under the local channels, digital menu?


To manually add channels in the menu, yes, enter the actual frequency.

It must be a long way from the Eastern Shore to the TV transmitters, or something else is messed up in the setup. To have it happen on two machines suggests it's not the receiver.

Gotta run. Good luck.


----------



## jcm.oo

But I cant add a 16.x or anything with a "." in it. I tried to put it on just 16 but it won't pick it up. The analog channel comes in fine.


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> But I cant add a 16.x or anything with a "." in it. I tried to put it on just 16 but it won't pick it up. The analog channel comes in fine.


16.1 will not work. You need to find out what the higher UHF channel is for the digital broadcast.


----------



## jcm.oo

I think a straight line from here to the station is about 40 miles


----------



## zephyr

LtMunst said:


> 16.1 will not work. You need to find out what the higher UHF channel is for the digital broadcast.


It may or may not be higher. For example, here 35.1 broadcasts on 11.


----------



## jcm.oo

I've also e-mailed the wboc to find out what the uhf channel is.


----------



## zephyr

jcm.oo said:


> I think a straight line from here to the station is about 40 miles


That's a very long distance for TV and would require an amplified outdoor antenna.


----------



## jcm.oo

I know its not the same, but the analog channel comes in ok with just the indoor antenna. I would think that I should have some signal from the digital station broadcasting from the same place?


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> I think a straight line from here to the station is about 40 miles


40 miles may be stretching it for an indoor antenna. I have an indoor amplified that works at 30 miles but there are some borderline channels. Not sure what another 10 miles would do. At least make sure you are trying an amplified antenna.


----------



## jcm.oo

Yeah its amplified.


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> Yeah its amplified.


Also, before giving up, make sure you try pointing the attenna many different ways. The indoor antennas are very directional. A small change can make a big difference in signal.


----------



## Bichon

Instead of saying "the broadcaster", give us the name of the station in question. As LtMust said, numbers like 12.1, 21.2, etc. are PSIP channel mappings, not the actual UHF channel number.

For example, the PBS channel WHYY in Philly broadcasts its analog signal on channel 12. It's digital channels appear as 12.1 and 12.2, although they are actually broadcast on UHF channel 55.


----------



## jcm.oo

Before I go to all of the trouble to buy and mount an outdoor antenna I wanted to make sure that it would work. But if I am getting no signal what so ever on any channel with 4 different amplified and non amplified antennas is the outdoor antenna going to do any good. I just want to know that if i do the outdoor antenna thing that it will work.


----------



## jcm.oo

WBOC Channel 16 from Salisbury Maryland


----------



## jcm.oo

I have tried to point that antenna in every direction possible.


----------



## jcm.oo

My location is actually Chincoteague Island, just off the Eastern Shore of VA.


----------



## Bichon

jcm.oo said:


> WBOC Channel 16 from Salisbury Maryland


WBOC is broadcasting their digital signal on UHF channel 21.

The other Salisbury digital station, WCPB channel 28, is broadcasting their digital signal on UHF channel 56.


----------



## jcm.oo

May I ask how you found that information. WBOC has partnered with UPN 21 and both broadcast digital. WBOC is a cbs station.


----------



## zephyr

jcm.oo said:


> My location is actually Chincoteague Island, just off the Eastern Shore of VA.


In such a beautiful place, why watch TV?


----------



## jcm.oo

Well I've tried all these channels again using all the information that you guys have given me and I still receive no signal what so ever on any channel, I checked them all. I guess I wasted my $600 bucks. The thing has locked up so many times just since Saturday night, tried calling tech support, they said that she was advanced tech support and she cant help me with this model. She said a special team worked on issues with that model and they would be coneacting us with in 24 hours and that was Sunday night.


----------



## jcm.oo

You know of Chincoteague?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

jcm - whoa and hold on... First, before you completely write off your 942, try the outdoor antenna. 40 miles is very likely too far away to get a good digital signal, regardless of whether or not you can pick up the station's analog signal or not. Also, the fact that your antenna is amplified most likely is hurting your chance at picking it up, rather than helping you, because all of the noise in the signal that you are receiving is being amplified as well.

So, the first thing you need to do is try an outdoor, non-amplified UHF antenna. You almost certainly have much better luck with it. 

Also, it's possible that your 942 has a broken tuner as well. There have been reports in the past of units not funcitoning correctly out of the gate. But, the only way we'll be able to determine that is if you can't receive any signals at all from a good, outdoor antenna.


----------



## Bichon

jcm.oo said:


> May I ask how you found that information. WBOC has partnered with UPN 21 and both broadcast digital. WBOC is a cbs station.


From the FCC website. Here is a link to a spreadsheet that has channel assignments for the entire country. The column labeled "Current DTV channel" is the actual channel where you'll find their digital signal. The column labeled "Current NTSC channel" is where they broadcast their analog signal, and

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-05-1743A2.xls


----------



## jcm.oo

zephyr said:


> Finally, the 942 does not have a cable tuner, either analog or digital, so there is no point in connecting it to cable.
> 
> The 942 will pick up all reasonably available digital channels with a decent antenna.
> 
> Good luck!


In the book it says "The 8VSB Antenna/Cable In on your receiver's back panel can be used to receive and view programming on the nearby HDTV from an off-air antenna or cable server. Well I tried to plug in or cable server into the receiver and I can't pick up the higher channels, I know they actually do work because I plugged it directly into the TV and could see all channels. This same thing happens on both receivers. What could I be doing wrong, or what could be wrong with the receiver?


----------



## zephyr

jcm.oo said:


> In the book it says "The 8VSB Antenna/Cable In on your receiver's back panel can be used to receive and view programming on the nearby HDTV from an off-air antenna or cable server. Well I tried to plug in or cable server into the receiver and I can't pick up the higher channels, I know they actually do work because I plugged it directly into the TV and could see all channels. This same thing happens on both receivers. What could I be doing wrong, or what could be wrong with the receiver?


Apologies for mis-stating. I do wonder if analog cable is fully implemented, as they just turned on OTA analog in the latest release. Digital cable generally requires a CableCard interface, which the receiver does not have. I'll be careful to speak only of those things of which I'm certain. I am certain about channel assignments and the receiver's general ability to pick up a digital OTA channel if it's present. Thanks.


----------



## jcm.oo

I just am trying to figure this thing out. I just didn't know if it actually should be able to receive all those channels or if something is wrong with it. I appear to be having some of the same problems that everybody else is with this new software, when was it released?


----------



## LtMunst

jcm.oo said:


> I just am trying to figure this thing out. I just didn't know if it actually should be able to receive all those channels or if something is wrong with it. I appear to be having some of the same problems that everybody else is with this new software, when was it released?


I seriously doubt your issue is related to the software release. Odds are you just need a better antenna.


----------



## jcm.oo

Cool, thanks for all your help.


----------



## jcm.oo

All right, I have finally got a nice outdoor antenna, installed on a 30 foot pole, RG6 cable, pretty easy install. I go and connect the antenna to my receiver and what do I get- nothing. I ran the scan and get no channels at all. I tried to manually add the channel but no luck. Well I played with it for a while and put it on transmit number 21 and got two digital stations, WBOC 16, and UPN 21. WBOC is in high def with a signal of 75. I should be able to pick up a ABC station as well on uhf channel 53 but can't. I run the scan again and still get nothing. But those two stations come in with no problem. What do you think is going on? As I said before I connected my analog cable tv to the tuner and only got a few lower channels, and nothing higher up, even though I do get channels up high like the 40s and 50s. Also when I run a analog scan all I get is a bunch of crap, channels that I know I cant get. It will pick up all kinds of stuff but when you go to that channel there is nothing there, stuff on channel 1, and all kinds of far out stuff. Any ideas of what is going on?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Go to the menu, push 6 then 8. On the far left under analog type, do you have it set to offair. Also, what type on atenna, how many feet of rg-6 and are you using a preamp. Let me know and we will go from here.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Also based on a zipcode of 23336 for your area, there are no digital stations. They are all UHF-analog. That is the problem.

blue - uhf WMDT 47 ABC SALISBURY MD 345° 44.4 47 
blue - uhf WCPB 28 PBS SALISBURY MD 350° 33.9 28 
blue - uhf WBOC 16 CBS SALISBURY MD 351° 42.6 16 
blue - uhf W44AD 44 CBS ONANCOCK VA 253° 12.6 44 
blue - uhf WPMC-CA 36 NBC MAPPSVILLE VA 253° 12.6 36 
blue - uhf W41AC 41 NBC ONANCOCK VA 253° 12.6 41


----------



## jcm.oo

There are digital stations, I am watching 2 of them now. And know for a fact that more exist. I am using 50-75 feet of rg6, a preamp and I am not sure of the make of the antenna but it cost 80 bucks, i think it a pretty good one, its big too.


----------



## jcm.oo

o yea it is on off air mode as well.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

go here any type in your address. www.antennaweb.com

then check digital. Tell me what stations it says you can get.


----------



## jcm.oo

I know what it says, I've seen it before. But what are you going to beleave what the internet is telling you or what is fact, and fact is that I am able to receive WBOC DT Channel 16, I am watching it right now, it is digital and it is off-air. I can't get that channel off the sat. That is a Salisbury station, its been around a long time, I have also been in contact with the station to verify that I would be able to receive a signal. I am able to receive a signal and it is about 75. I have also been in contact with another Salisbury station that broadcast digital, WMDT channel 47, I am not able to receive a signal from that station.


----------



## jcm.oo

Your address is wrong, its: www.antennaweb.org.


----------



## jcm.oo

Check this out: http://www.nab.org/Newsroom/issues/digitaltv/DTVStations.asp

Salisbury is number 148, I am picking up the analog versions of all those channels right now. I am also picking up WBOC 16.1 and one that is not listed 21.2 (UPN 21). The UPN station is digital only. Both WBOC and UPN21 transmit their digital signal on UHF channel 21. I am able to receive both of those, but no other.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

ok, you have 28 and 47 in that direction. Turn your antenna about 90 degrees to the left and rescan for 36,41 and 44. They are only about 12 miles away so unhook the preamp before you scan for them. The other 3 are over 30 miles and will need the preamp. If when you scan for the ones to the left without the preamp and you get them, its because the preamp is overloading your tuner. What you will need then is a variable attenuator from Radio Shack to use with the preamp. Its about 10 bucks. It will allow you to turn the power down for the closer ones and back up for the further ones. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## jcm.oo

You got to forget that list of channels, its all wrong. None of it is right(well not much anyway), it says that we get stations from mapsville and onancock, well both of those a translator towers, and it says the miles are the same, but they are about 20+ miles apart. The translator tower only repeats the analog channels. I am pointing this antenna about 348 degrees (as close as I can get it anyway), the 2 digital channels that I currenty receive are in salisbury, the others that I am trying to get are there as well, same direction not but maybe 10 miles apart in the same general direction. Only thing that I want to pick up is up in Salisbury anyway. I tried with and without the amp. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcm.oo

I just want the first 3 of those in the digital version, I've got WBOC covered already. I know for a fact that the others do broadcast in digital, I just can't figure out why I get one and not the other two.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Well I am almost stumped. If the one you are receiving is the strongest, it may over-ride the others. The one thing you may want to to is get the attenuator. It will balance the other 2 out so you can receive them. At this point I think that may be your answer. Anyway if you try, PM me and let me know.


----------



## Mike Johnson

There was also an issue with the early 942's supplying voltage on the OTA antenna connector, so you might want to try a DC Block, too.


----------



## waltinvt

Jeff McClellan said:


> go here any type in your address. www.antennaweb.com
> 
> then check digital. Tell me what stations it says you can get.


"Antennaweb" is a very unreliable site - at least in Vermont. It has never been accurate for my area (for at least the two years I've been checking).

I've even emailed them 2 or 3 times about a couple of digital stations that I was getting a really strong signal for but wern't listed by their site. They even got back to me once but never corrected their site. I just checked and the stations still aren't listed.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Antennaweb works for some and others no. Usually you can least get a general idea, but in this case it is way off. Without knowing the type of antenna it is hard to help him. I think the attenuator would help, but I would love to be there to figure this one out. I know he is frustrated but he is hanging in there and will get it worked out. I have one more person to put him in touch with if needed. He is for the hard core cases, and this may be one. The funny thing is, there is always an answer, you just have to keep digging.


----------



## jcm.oo

Antenna: Channel Master UHF Diamond Quant.

This morning I am losing the one channel I had. The signal is droping off, bouncing from 0 to 59-62. I don't understand why it just shows zero then bounces up to 60 in a matter of a few minutes. What is a good signal anyway, this station is about 40 miles straight line??

I did connect a small indoor loop antenna and picked up one of the other Salisbury stations, PBS. But can't pick it up with my outdoor antenna. The PBS channel transmits on UHF 56. The ABC channel that I still can't get is on UHF channel 53. I am going to try to adjust this thing and try to get a better signal on the one that I can get, maybe it will help pick up the others, they are all in the same general direction. I tried this indoor antenna a couple months ago and couldn't get anything at all, now that I have spent about $200 for this outdoor antenna and the pole and wire it decides it wants to work now.  Still can't get the ABC channel though, which is the one I really want, (gotta have Lost in HD)


----------



## jcm.oo

Alright with adjusting the antenna all morning I was able to tune in all my stations. One of them is very very weak, can't even watch it. I think I may return the antenna and get a better one. For a station about 50 miles out what you all suggest?


----------



## jcm.oo

I tried the attenuator that came with the dish 942 receiver, should that have helped? It did not help, just made things worse. I just got this 942 about 2 months ago so I don't know if I would have that voltage problem or not.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Go with a Channel Master 4228. In private discussions the last 2 days with jcm.oo it seems he has a old Radio Shack one piece amp. It is for vhf/uhf/fm. He is getting close.


----------



## jcm.oo

OK, I really like this digital OTA stuff now. I got all my locals even with out the pre amp, but went ahead and ordered it anyway. Tonight I was messing around and found all kinds of digital stations, from Baltimore. I am no where near close to Baltimore, but they were coming in better than my locals like 95 and so. Thing is around here we don't have a FOX or NBC. Just CBS and ABC, but CBS is the only one broadcasting HD, and the audio isn't even 5.1 yet. Think this is just some weather related thing, or is this something that I could expect? This will be really cool on race day. (nascar is so cool in high def). I would be more than willing to buy a better if I thought that I could get the Baltimore channels, I never dreamed I could, but then again, the guy at Radio Shack said that I may be able to pick them up, even though he didn't have a clue about digital OTA.


----------



## jcm.oo

Well As quick as I got a mess of channels I lost them all. Man that was sweet while it lasted. Maybe the pre amp will help pick them up.


----------



## Bichon

jcm.oo said:


> Well As quick as I got a mess of channels I lost them all. Man that was sweet while it lasted. Maybe the pre amp will help pick them up.


I doubt it.

I'll bet the reason that you were able to get the Baltimore stations was due to an atmospheric effect known as "tropospheric ducting", caused when a layer of cold air traps a layer of warm air near the ground over a wide area, and causes radio signals to bounce and be received miles from where they normally would.

My greatest hit from tropo was receiving WUSA, a CBS affiliate out of Washington DC.
(I'm in NJ) It came in absolutely perfectly one night for about an hour at about 10:30 PM. By midnight it was gone, and I've never seen it again.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

The preamp will help.


----------



## jcm.oo

Yeah, they were there for a a few minutes, all but a couple went away. Then they all came back and stayed until I went to bed. This morning they are all gone. Every night since Saturday the signal picks up a lot. It will go from the upper 60s during the day to the upper 90s like last night. Last night the signal was really high on everything. The guy at Radio Shack did tell me that I may be able to pick them up. If the pre amp get dosen't get them, then I will get a much better antenna if you all think that it is possible to receive those channels.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Your signal is always higher at night. That is why I feel the preamp will help you during the day with reception. What preamp did you purchase.


----------



## jcm.oo

Channel Master CM 7775 Titan2 UHF Preamplifier with Power Supply, the one you suggested I think.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Should do the trick. There isnt a better one.


----------



## jcm.oo

With the Baltimore stations too??


----------



## jcm.oo

I used Google Earth to figure that in a straight line Baltimore is actually 115 miles from Chincoteague. Seems farther than that when you drive, takes almost 3 hours.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Baltimore would be a REAL long shot. Moving thread to the broadcast forum, after discussing with author.


----------



## jcm.oo

I have failed to mention one thing about this installation. I have a spliter to go to two 942 receviers. Both must have the antenna connected. The slpiter is outside in our cable tv box. All cable is at least rg6 cable. I know that once peice goes up on the antenna pole. Where does the other peice go, before or after the spliter??


----------



## Jeff McClellan

well this could be a problem. Yes, one portion will mount up on the mast, that is the preamp itself. That will need to run to the power supply pak. From there run a short piece of cable to the splitter. From the splitter out to the 2-942. You will lose a little bit of signal with the splitter.


----------



## jcm.oo

What would happen if I put it after the splitter? Whould that tv get the boost and the other one not?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Nothing, the splitter cant pass the power up to the preamp. What you are suggesting is a distribution amplifier. You really need to keep this simple for your best bet.


----------



## jcm.oo

I guess I will be running some new cable then. The spliter is outside in the cable tv box and I have no way to put the power supply for the amp in there, its not big enough. I had to cable tv wires going to one of the tv's, one for tv the other for Cable internet. The cable internet never did work just right so I just used that to get my antenna signal upstairs (better cable then what I had anyway). I will just have to run a new line from downstairs to upstairs, man what a pain.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Do you have a power supply in your attic. Run your cable from the antenna to there, hook to power supply, out to splitter and then 2 cables to the rooms.


----------



## jcm.oo

Negative, antenna is out on the ground on a 30 foot pole. One of the wires (for my tv) runs upstairs in the attic. I can leave the wire going up the pole, and underground to the cable box because of the ground connection. From there I can use the cable that I ran from the splitter to the TV to connect the preamp to the power supply. I will see If I can get the cable that runs upstairs inside to the power supply but I dont think it will happen. I will most likley have to run a new wire from the power supply (downstairs) upstairs to my TV. It will be worth it if I can get those Baltimore stations, might be a little much for just 3 stations and only one in HD (not even DD5.1).


----------



## Jeff McClellan

You said Baltimore was how far away.


----------



## jcm.oo

About 115 miles, I know it will be tough but I am more than willing to take back that over priced antenna that I got. From what you have said it is only rated for 45 miles. The RadioShack that I got it at don't want to take it back. All though RadioShack has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

You really arent going to be able to get stations at that distance on a regular basis. Not even a sporadic one. That is really pushing the envelope.


----------



## jcm.oo

How about a 100 miles? Norfolk/Newport News area.


----------



## jcm.oo

I have talked to a couple people today that said that they can pick up stations from DC and Baltimore on a regular basis with analog signals. I know it don't mean much but it would be so cool to pick up any NBC and FOX channel in HD. We have none really close by.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

60 miles is about tops for stations on a regular basis. I thought you said you had a Channel Master UHF Diamond Quant. Why would you take it back to Radio Shack.


----------



## jcm.oo

I feel I got ripped of by paying $80 for it. I think I can get a better one for the same or less.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

I think the bottom line here is that you are just too far away given what you have.. the slightest miscalculation in focusing your antenna at this distance would equal being a number of miles off on either side of your target. OTA just doesn't seem to be a solution for you.. sorry.


----------



## jcm.oo

Thanks for all you help, I will see what happens tonight.


----------



## jcm.oo

I think if you have DirecTV than you can get waivers to get a distant local in hd. Does dish netowk have that as well?


----------



## Mikey

jcm.oo said:


> I think if you have DirecTV than you can get waivers to get a distant local in hd. Does dish netowk have that as well?


Only CBS-HD East (in your case), and that would be on the 61.5 wing satellite. That may change, as Dish has the big 4 networks in test mode on the 129 dish.


----------



## jcm.oo

Could I pick those up if I had something pointed at 129?


----------



## Michael P

You may be too far east to get 129. E* made a statememt that subscribers who wnated "VOOM" who lived northeast of D.C. had to use 61.5, so most of what is on 61.5 will be "mirrored" on 129. Hopefully that will include the HD nets since CBS is already there and I'm sure that they have subs in the northeast who get CBSHD on 61.5 now.

As for your OTA issue, as stated above 60 miles is about all you can hope for receiving on a regualr basis thanks to the curvature of the earth. The other issue is the power that the broadcasters use. Right now many digital signals use low or medium power. Once the transition period is over they will use full power. The Salsbury stations you were having problems with probably were using low power.


----------



## Michael P

According to this site: http://www.2150.com/broadcast/default.asp there are only 3 digital signals currently on the air witin 60 miles of Chincoteague Island VA.

WBOC-DT rf ch 21, 16.1 336 deg. 200 kw 927' tower directional signal sort of aimed towards you
WDPB-DT rf ch 44, 64.1 342 deg. 98 kw 643' tower directional signal aimed away from you
WCPB-DT rf ch 56 28.1 334 deg. 130kw 515' tower omnidirectional signal


----------



## jcm.oo

Ok so technically I would most likley have to use 61.5. Now will dish give the 4 networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, & FOX) to just anybody? Do you have to have a waiver? I have an old dish 500 that I haven't taken down when I got the DishPro stuff.


----------



## jcm.oo

Yeah I can't get the one on 44 but I dont care about that one anyway, I think the 56 is the same. But I can get one that isn't listed WMDT 47 out of Salisbury MD. Not HD yet but coming next month, or so they say.


----------



## Michael P

So far only CBS is carried in HD on Dish. All the SD networks are available out of NYC, LA and I think there are several other choices if you are in a "white area" (beyond the "grade B" contour) for the analog station in your area i.e. Salsbury. You should qualify for any network not available in Salsbury (FOX for example).

The one on 44 may be a repeater of WHYY, isn't that in Deleware?

As for getting 61.5, since you converted to DishPro you'll need a dish pro dual LNB. You can't mix the old "legacy" lnb with DishPro LNB's and switch- but you can reuse the dish.


----------



## jcm.oo

I have no clue where that 44 is. I know that a analog channel is a repeated channel from one of Accomack County's translator towers in Onancock VA. WTKR Channel 3 is on that 44. Didn't really even try to get a digtal signal on 44 cause I got a half way descent analog signal and thought that it would interfere and I wouldn't get it anyway. I already have the FOX wavier, for football (new york channel) NBC is also on that translator tower in Onancock. They threatened to turn it off to see how many people were using it a few months back. They got to many calls and never did it. I don't think they will ever switch to digital, to expensive for this very very poor county.


----------



## Jim5506

I just saw this thread.

It looks like the closest station is WCPB-DT Ch 56 PBS in Salisbury MD at 344 Degrees and 34 miles, but it is only broadcasting at 130kw.

2nd WBOC-DT Ch 21 CBS Salisbury MD at 344 degrees from you and 200kw directional antenna but one lobe is your direction 43 miles away.

3rd is WDPB-DT Ch 44 PBS (might not be on air yet) Seaford DE at 350 degrees but it is a directional station aimed ENE 90 degrees away from you at 98kw 51 miles away.

4th is WVEC-DT Ch41 ABC Hampton VA at 223 degrees but 98 miles away, but broadcasting at 1000kw, possible.

I got this info by inputting your location Latitude 37.92826 N; longitude -75.36308 W into the site http://www.2150.com/broadcast/default.asp. The pink stations are on the air the white ones are planned. It looks like there will be 9 DTV stations within 100 miles of you someday, but only 3 within or about 50 miles. Other source www.TVradioworld.com.


----------



## jcm.oo

So you are saying that it is possible to pick up a staion 100 miles out thats transmitting on 1000kw of power?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

It isnt going to happen. What happen yesterday with your new preamp.


----------



## jcm.oo

Didn't get it till 5:30 PM, and it was dark and raining outside. I will set it up tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## jcm.oo

Alright, I installed the preamp. Pretty easy install, just one little glitch, something is loose in the power supply and I kinda have to wiggle it to get it to work. But I got it to work for now anyway, and a BIG improvement. WBOC the CBS station is now pegged at 100. The PBS station is at 98 and isn't moving any lower. But WMDT the ABC station did not pick up as much. This morning I couldn't even watch it, no signal. Now with the preamp it is up to 69-73. Thanks Jeff, big improvement for most of the channels anyway, and enough on the other. What surprised me the most was how clear the analog is, I couldn't believe it and thought that it was digital or cable at least. Our cable company sucks, most of the time you can't watch NBC. They pick it up ota from 100 miles out and it just sucks. Don't know why the won't get the digital signal at least from wboc any way. Thanks for you all's help! Now if I could only put up a 1000 foot tower and pick up Baltimore or Newport News I would be set.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Glad we could help.


----------



## jcm.oo

Wow, got them again last night, and they have stayed sense about 8 PM last night, its almost 9am now. I thought this was kind of rare?


----------



## KyL416

It probably has something to do with that nor-easter coming.


----------



## jcm.oo

That nor'easter did some damage. I don't guess we had the pole all the secure cause the wind bent the pole and the antenna went to the ground. We were able to cut out the crimp (right at the bottom) and get it fairly straight. I can't see any real damage to the antenna. But I adjusted and adjusted it and can't get a good picture on WBOC, which was pegged at 100 before. It is only about 2 feet lower than it was. Preamp is still connected and working. The signal strength on WBOC is between 70-80 but is cutting in and out, then going completely out and then back. I don't understand how the signal is 70-80 but goes completely out all the time and comes back with the same signal. Anybody got any ideas?? The other station that was pegged is still just about there 97. WMDT, the really weak one is up to about 75, never cutting out no problems at all. Think I just still need to do some adjusting? Or could that antenna be damaged?


----------



## KyL416

A lot of times gusts of wind could cause signal drops, try waiting for a calm day and see if it's still happening.


----------



## Jim5506

The two feet you lost on the mast may have dropped you into a multi-path zone. Try dropping down 2 more feet.


----------



## akron05

jcm.oo said:


> Just received the 942 this past Saturday. I was really looking forward to watching our local channels in high def. I connected my indoor antenna to the antenna/cable input on the back of the receiver, and scanned for both digital and analog channels. All it found was analog channels, no digital. I tried everything, no luck. So I contacted the broadcaster, they told me signal strength should not be a problem, which I didn't think it would be because I can pick up the analog channel fine. So I gave up on the digital stuff and connected cable TV to the input and got the first 9 or 10 channels OK but anything higher than that wouldn't come in, but it works fine when plugged directly into the TV. I tried the different options in the HDTV menu, still no luck. It seems like this digital/analog tuner is messed up, but I have another 942 and its doing exactly the same thing. Am I doing something wrong?


Keep in mind, most TV stations that broadcast in digital (whether SD or HD) are sending their digital signal at a lower power than their analog for the time being. Most will turn it up to full power in the next year or so.


----------

